# Rose inlay



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2009)

I have made this pen for my wife. It is has 7 laser cut pieces plus the barrel. I have used CA as a finish. One more for the collection.


Thanks for looking and all comments are welcome - good or bad


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 26, 2009)

Constant you forgot the pitcure.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2009)

it is there now!


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW!!! Great work.


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 26, 2009)

There is alot of wow factor there.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 26, 2009)

That is the best one yet and what a great person to make the best one yet to date for! you going to be offering these to us peasants too?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you're getting the hang of this laser stuff.


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2009)

I just have more time on my hands and I am busy putting 50 kits in total together before the end of January.( The goal was end of the year but I did not make)

Also I try to bring out quality kits that is easy to assemble.
I have to make at least 5 - 10 samples before I am happy with it and post it here.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 26, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> I think you're getting the hang of this laser stuff.



That's what I told him last week, 

Constant that is a beautiful pen, I'm not much of a seirra fan, but that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 26, 2009)

these will be available for other kits, I just need to get some kits to make samples.






bitshird said:


> That's what I told him last week,
> 
> Constant that is a beautiful pen, I'm not much of a seirra fan, but that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a very beautiful Pen, The only thing I don't like about it, is that I don't have the equipment to do it.  LOL. Great work.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, my wife just asked me when I was going to make her one. Beautiful!


----------



## stoneman (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow! That one is a true beauty. A rose by any other name....


----------



## CSue (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!  

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow that is fantastic!!


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 26, 2009)

*Beautiful...*

...and well rendered. There are several women in my life who I know would love this pen. So, let me know when they're made available for sale.

t.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow!!!!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 26, 2009)

Constant....A+++!  Super stuff.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 26, 2009)

That is gorgeous. Now my wife wants one!


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome looking Pen. Let us know when it is available for purchase please. 
Thanks Len


----------



## CaptG (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome work Constant.  I need to come take some lessons from you.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 27, 2009)

Len Shreck said:


> Awesome looking Pen. Let us know when it is available for purchase please.
> Thanks Len


 

See the Business classified section


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a real winner Constant..well done!


----------



## markgum (Dec 27, 2009)

excellant work.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 27, 2009)

*WOW*

Constant - that is one of your best yet.:biggrin:
Very nice work, design, finish, etc.   I know she will be pleased with that one.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2009)

Gorgeous blank Constant, another winner!


----------



## Bree (Dec 28, 2009)

Your wife is going to be VERY happy with that pen.  If she's not, send it to me!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.lazerlinez.com/pdf%20files/Rose%20%20%20Instructions.pdf

This is the link for the instructions on the rose inlay kit.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely stunning pen.


----------

